# Tornado Watches?



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, instead of winter storm watch, we are under a tornado watch. Wow is all I can say. How about any of you other guys out there? Any problems with tornado's?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Had one within about 10 miles of me yesterday. There was about 12 total between IL and WI. It went right over one of my friends grandparents house in southern, wi.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sounds like some close calls over and up there.


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

We had watches last night also. Had some pretty severe hail for about fifteen minutes than nothing more than thunderstorms after that. I don't like that kind of weather when we're supposed to have it, definately don't like it in January!!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Read my thread a few down from this one.......


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

*Natures hoover*

Down here we use tornados to clean up all the beer cans and spit cups people toss out the window. We were up in the 70's a couple days ago and going into the mid 50's today. I pulled the spreader out of the dually to haul the lawn mower. Crazy weather.


----------

